

Harnessing the sun with the blackest paint in the world - davidbarker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-32931928

======
MrZongle2
Obligatory mention:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46kXH6GGtT0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46kXH6GGtT0)

